# Live Plants



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Will taking live plants out of a 2.5 gallon reduce the algae?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

no, the plants compete with the algea for the nutrients in the water. They really are helping to prevent algea


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish they would do a better job. oi. Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They can only do what you allow them to do.


----------

